# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Вывести из запоя

## tagrojucalo3

Появилась проблема. Стал искать где можно вылечиться от зависимости, остановился на сайте   #rozumdoctor .   Из - за чего ?  Прочитал много положительных отзывов, люди пишут, что реально помогают. Обратился, приехал туда со своей проблемкой. После кого -то времени мне помогли с зависимостью, за что спасибо им. Чувствую себя лучше). Рекомендую другим не мучатся, а лечится! Так что проверено! Более подробно смотрите вот здесь по ссылке    [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

